# Pretty Impressive temperament



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I was not aware that Missouri Foxtrotters had Quarter Horse breeding in them. But, we have been around many Impressive offspring starting with his very first foal crop back in the mid 70s. Personally, we will not own any horse that goes back to Impressive anywhere in its pedigree. Most reiners and cutters feel the same way. There is not one drop of Impressive blood in any one of them.

We do not think the obnoxious behavior and lack of trainability in the ones with a horrible disposition is because of the HYPP issue. The ones that are HYPP negative can be just as obnoxious -- they just don't collapse, have seizures and fall over dead. 

I know people will come on here and say how wonderful their Impressive bred horse is and I am happy for them. But, there are so many that have a really poor attitude toward doing anything asked of them and even more that will not accept any pressure to do things better, that I don't want one.

Since this is cowboy country and strong cowhorse country, you cannot give one away here. You can throw away their papers and they will bring more when sold as grade horses that are supposed to be 'cow-bred.

I first started hearing rumors and stories from other trainers back in the mid 70s when his first foals were 3 year olds. Not only did the stories persist and increase over the years, the entire AQHA breed started to fragment at that point where halter horses became just halter horses and all-around horses and AQHA Champions all but disappeared. Impressive breeding is where event specialization all began. Before that, the most sought after and most valuable breeding and show horses were all-around horses that had won an AQHA Championship -- which included 15 AQHA halter points. 

My first stallion I owned and stood to the public was an AQHA Champion that was a Superior Halter Horse, Superior in Western Pleasure, had AQHA points in 10 events and even had cutting points and an NCHA Certificate Of Ability. I still own 2 of his granddaughters and several great granddaughters. That is what ruled in the 70s before Impressive came along.

So, for the OP -- your horse could just need more training and a better trainer -- OR he could just have the lack of trainability that comes with so many Impressive bred horses. Some of them just wake up in a new world every morning.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I am also wondering why your MFT has QH breeding?

Some horses do have "issues", that said I wouldn't be so quick to jump on that as the problem. How experienced are you/your trainer?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok, to clear this up, her horse's sire has no QH in it's pedigree, and that includes Impressive. Sounds like the trainer is miss informed, or delusional. 


http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/pretty+impressive4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Probably mistaken identity, hearing the name Impressive as part of the name and automatically assuming it was from the AQHA stallion. OP, if your horse is a Missouri Foxtrotter, he is not descended from the AQHA stallion Impressive. The Quarter horse stallion named Impressive is the origin of HYPP, if your gelding has no quarter horse, there is no way he could have HYPP. If your horse has Quarter horse bloodlines, they would have to trace back to Impressive himself for a chance to have HYPP. And if you tested him and test results came back that he was positive for HYPP there are some things to watch for and be careful about to reduce the risk of an HYPP episode (careful diet and large pasture)


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

The name of the Op's gelding's sire is pure coincidence, as he is the only horse in the pedigree to contain Impressive in his name. The pedigree on allbreedpedigree.com shows lineage to M Fox trotters and Tennessee walkers only. 

Op, whatever behavior problems you are having with your horse have no connection to Hypp. I'd look around to see if you can find a knowledgeable trainer familiar with the MFT breed to help you resolve his issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Probably mistaken identity, hearing the name Impressive as part of the name and automatically assuming it was from the AQHA stallion. OP, if your horse is a Missouri Foxtrotter, he is not descended from the AQHA stallion Impressive. The Quarter horse stallion named Impressive is the origin of HYPP, if your gelding has no quarter horse, there is no way he could have HYPP. If your horse has Quarter horse bloodlines, they would have to trace back to Impressive himself for a chance to have HYPP. And if you tested him and test results came back that he was positive for HYPP there are some things to watch for and be careful about to reduce the risk of an HYPP episode (careful diet and large pasture)


Off topic here, SD, but I just had to say that the foal in your avatar is stunning, drop dead gorgeous, beautiful, I want, I want amazing!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Off topic here, SD, but I just had to say that the foal in your avatar is stunning, drop dead gorgeous, beautiful, I want, I want amazing!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is super adorable! As well as super sweet, fearless and very forward as well. Ask her to trot and she immediately flags her tail in happy excitement. She is 2 years old now and has moved to sunny California, her new owner absolutely loves her (bought her from just pictures and video, after seeing her finally in person when she was shipped to her, she immediately responded with her amazement on her beauty as well as how awesomely thick/long her mane/forelock is) and sends updated pictures


----------



## Gaited lady (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah!!!! that he can't be hypp is wonderful! I can deal with a trainable behavior issue. I will take as much time as I need to get him better. When he is not reactive, is a real sweety. And I am really attached to him. 
I have had horses for over 30 years. I have trained several of my own horses but it has been a long time since I have had to train new horses. My old guys(Arab and thoroughbred) are in their late 20s and I have had them since they were 18 months old. I "broke" them and 4+ others along the way. 
This trainer has quite a following around here but I don't know how much experience he has had with MFT. He was quite forceful in his beliefs and since it had been so long since i trained I doubted my "gut". 
Is there something I should know about the breed that will help me with him? Are MFT much different from my old breeds? I have been trailering him to as many events(small shows,workshops) as I can to "look" and desensitize him. He seems to be somewhat better--sometimes. That is what I would have done with the others. Other suggestions?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

While he almost definitely doesn't have HYPP (as in not worth testing it would only be a freak similar mutation or an oops in his pedigree which is very unlikely) bloodlines do have personality trends. As Cherie said, it's not the HYPP that's the problem it's the Impressive breeding. Reiners for example- I know several that may be deemed "crazy" by unfamiliar people, they are simply breed to be super sensitive and reactive and in experienced hands are fine (though I'm sure some lines run "crazier" than others!) but to a novice may be an issue.

That said I believe pretty much anything is trainable- to an extent! However, if his bloodlines have sane quiet horses, my guess is somewhere under there is a sane quiet horse.

It's training, personality, AND breeding that make up what you're dealing with. Some things you can train out some you can't, however you can learn to work with what you have and don't need to dismiss is as "untrainable".

Breed is irrelevant IMO. You have experience with two "hot" breeds (Arab and TB though don't know where your personal horses fall in the "hot" category). MFT are typically laid back. Yours is reactive. You need to learn to read your personal horse and not worry about the breed. Same with said trainer 

Hard to give suggestions without knowing your horse, however my experience has be believing in *most* situations it's best to ignore a reactive horse and get on with what you're doing, depending on what he does either discipline and move on or ignore and move on. Dwelling on something with a reactive horse will just make things worse.

A GOOD trainer seems to be in order lol. Whereabouts are you? I probably can't help but there are people all over the country(s) on here who may know someone worthwhile.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would try to find a trainer familiar with the MFT breed , how the are trained, which is different than cow horses , holding the reins differently, the type of bits, 
the horse could be getting confused by signals .


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Didn't know we had breed specific training now!

Sounds like this horse is reactive day to day and it's not an undersaddle issue.

Regardless a good trainer would already be "retraining" the horse regardless of previous knowledge. (what an awkward sentence lol, hope that gets the point across!)


----------



## Gaited lady (Sep 5, 2015)

You guys have been a big help. Thanks for your input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

To me, trainers who blame bloodlines are showing their incompetence. They are unable to make progress, so just blame it on the horse's genetics instead of changing their methods. Sure, there are some horses out there that are just plain dangerous, but don't forget there's the other parent's genetics in there too as well as environmental factors, making it nearly impossible to rule out a single factor like the horses' bloodlines as the sole reason for bad behaviour. I've heard Impressive bred horses are slow learners, badly behaved, yet my Impressive-bred filly is incredibly smart and wanting to please. I've heard Hancock horses buck, but I've known many Hancock horses that wouldn't even think of lifting their hind ends. There are so many generalizations out there, I prefer to just focus on the horse's temperament, bloodlines not withstanding since there's nothing you can do to change that.

Continue doing what you're doing, but if your trainer continues to blame bloodlines, I might start to look elsewhere for different advice. Some horses are just more reactive and if he'd been at the same place for 10 years, he was probably pretty secure and knew all of the routines, smells, sounds, etc. As you mentioned, he's been uprooted from all of that into a completely new world. He'll probably come around as he gets more experience and time.

ETA: I should also add that I'm referring to people who think in absolutes. Impressive bred - therefore badly behaved. Hancock bred - therefore bucks. Different lines are definitely bred for different things like sensitivity, temperament, etc. and you can predict some of those traits based on the horse's lineage.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Also a trainer that INCORRECTLY blames bloodlines LOL!!

Different breed!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Zane Grey bred Fox Trotter mare and she IS high strung and prone to nervousness. But she is the sweetest horse ever. :faceshot:

Her son, who is only 1/2 Fox Trotter, is a gray, I actually named Zane and a friend of mine thought that was ironic because she said the "Zane Grey" horses were high-strung show horses, not trail horses so it's funny I would name him that. :neutral: He's reactive too, but he only just turned 5, and he's 1/2 QH. I keep telling him to channel his inner Quarter Horse. :lol: I'm hoping he will outgrow some of his baby antics and reactiveness.

His name actually has nothing to do with his ancestors......he's simply "Zane" and happens to be grey. But I guess the point of the story is, at least in some Fox Trotter circles, they have a reputation to be high strung. (The lady who told me that was a Fox Trotter trader for many years).

But that comes back to blaming bloodlines which everyone seems to agree is a fallacy. 

And everyone on here swears Fox Trotters and gaited horses in general are NOT high strung. So what do I know? Not much I guess!

But anyway, I have the sweetest mare ever who is rather excitable and she has similar bloodlines (on the topside) to your horse.

I have also heard that performance bred TWH's are a little "hot" as trail horses, but I'm sure everyone will disagree with that too.

Really, I have no first-hand knowledge of Walkers. Just a few Fox Trotters. I love the breed. The ones I know are very people-oriented. Very much like Arabians in my (albeit limited) experience. People oriented but high energy.


----------

